# Wax Moths In My Honey! HELP please.



## ChrisHarvan (Jun 15, 2013)

Ughhh. Pulled supers a month ago and had NO time to extract. Wrapped them up in garbage bags and went to extract today and loads of creepy crawlies and webbing. Is all my honey ruined?

I know how to get rid of them to store the frames for winter, but this was the first year with significant honey and I am devastated.


----------



## beeware10 (Jul 25, 2010)

with the warm week coming I would put the supers back on the bees for the bees to fix. a strong hive will cean them out in a day or two. putting in bags caused the problem.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Wax moths is not the only problem that happens when pulling honey then not extracting it, honey granulating in the comb is another, honey absorbing moisture through the cappings and spoiling is another.

Best plan is extract soon as honey is removed from the hive.

For now though, agree with Beeware his plan is a good one, long as the hives still have enough bees to do the job. Pick out whatever wax moths you can get by hand first though just to help the bees along.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

While the boxes are already in bags, I'd freeze them out to decrease the wax moth pressure on that hive your about to place the boxes onto.


----------



## jbraun (Nov 13, 2013)

My mentor of 30 years beekeeping said before SHB he could pull his supers one weekend then extract the next. Now he said if you leave them more than 3 days all the SHB eggs hatch and ruin his comb crop. Also after he cuts his comb and puts it in a container he sticks it in the freezer to prevent the SHB from hatching out.


----------



## ChrisHarvan (Jun 15, 2013)

Thank you. Turns out my hive collapsed to top things off. Nobody to clean the frames.

The infestation hadn't yet gotten into all the frames so I extracted and filtered. Will be letting it rest and filtering it again. Then waiting to see what it does after a few days.

Will never bag and store again.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Wrapping them seals in the moisture and seals out the light making it ideal for wax moths...


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

I think what many fail to understand is that wax moths are constantly laying eggs in even strong hives late in the summer and eggs may well be present when you harvest the boxes so wrapping or sealing them really doesn't prevent problems.


----------



## heaflaw (Feb 26, 2007)

Make sure the wax moth larva are not really small hive beetle larva. They will very quickly ruin the honey by causing it to ferment.


----------



## ChrisHarvan (Jun 15, 2013)

You know that real deep regret that just sticks in your craw? Me too.


----------



## ChrisHarvan (Jun 15, 2013)

Oh no. It's the big boys and their slightly younger brethren.


----------



## ChrisHarvan (Jun 15, 2013)

Anyway, thanks for your input. I have a separate thread now discussing whether the honey is safe for consumption.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Pretty sure it is.


----------

